# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Hello summer với Golden Lotus - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Golden Lotus
> 
> Địa chỉ: 105 Ngõ 4C Đặng Văn Ngữ
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Golden Lotus*




_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 31/5/2012_

Hello summer với Golden Lotus nào!
Đặng Văn Ngữ vốn là địa bàn khá quen của dân teen Hà Nội. Con phố là "tụ điểm" của các quán xá cafe, các shop thời trang màu sắc, và các trường học cấp 3 - địa điểm cực teen dành cho học sinh, sinh viên. Giá chỉ từ 15k - 25k!


Golden Lotus lùn lùn ngay đầu ngõ 4C, tuy quán không cao nhưng nhiều người sẽ phải bước vào  :day dreaming: . Bởi ánh đèn, bởi sự ấm cúng, bởi cảm giác xinh xắn... bởi rất nhiều lý do mà nhiều bạn trẻ đi qua đây sẽ ghé vào dừng chân đôi chút.



Chỉ kiểu ngồi bệt với đệm và gối, nhưng ai dám bảo ở Golden Lotus là không lịch sự? Từng khuôn bàn trắng tinh được kê gọn gàng, thẳng lối, bộ "ghế" cũng theo từng bộ chỉn chu. Quán được chia làm 2 "gian" ngăn bằng kệ sách xinh xắn.


Với nhiều thể loại tiểu thuyết, truyện tranh, tạp chí.... kệ sách của Golden Lotus sẽ giúp cho thời gian relax tại quán cafe của các bạn thêm phong phú hoạt động.
Golden Lotus cũng là một nơi khá xinh xắn cho các bạn teen thích đến để pose ảnh cùng bạn bè.



Nếu các bạn đã từng yêu mến những quán cafe "xì tin" thế này, thì cũng nên thử thư thái một chút tại Golden Lotus - 105 Ngõ 4C Đặng Văn Ngữ.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Golden Lotus

*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Menu đẹp quá ^^
Khi nào phải tạt qua mới đc

----------


## khoan_gieng

nhìn thích thế hehe
Ôi muốn thương thức ly first kiss quá  :cuoi1:

----------


## Mituot

cho 1 ly I love you  :cuoi: 
Tên cũng đặc sắc

----------


## loplipop

menu dễ thương <3 hehe

----------


## h20love

Có menu đặc sắc nhề

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

